# RLT - Renergen Limited



## System (22 May 2019)

Renergen is an emerging producer of helium and liquefied natural gas (LNG), with existing production and sales of compressed natural gas (CNG).

Renergen was listed on Johannesburg's AltX securities exchange in June 2015 as South Africa’s first listed alternative and renewable energy company.

Renergen's principal asset is its 90% shareholding in Tetra4, which holds the first and only onshore petroleum production right in South Africa, giving it first mover advantage on distribution of domestic natural gas. The production right was issued by the DMR and is valid for 23 years. Tetra4's Virginia Gas Project is located in the Free State, approximately 250 km southwest of Johannesburg. 

Following the DMR's award on 29 September 2017 of an Environmental Authorisation to construct all mid-stream and downstream facilities, Tetra4 has met all regulatory deliverables and contractual award of the New Plant is expected by June 2019, followed by completion and commissioning within 21 months. Tetra4 intends to decommission the compression station and begin exclusively producing LNG and liquid helium once the New Plant is operational.

Tetra4's natural gas offers a less carbon-intensive substitute for South Africa’s existing transport fuel, thermal fuel and power. 

The gas fields are situated in an energy scarce area, with high customer density and limited competition. The natural gas resource contains one of the richest Helium concentrations recorded globally.

It is anticipated that RLT will list on the ASX on 31 May 2019.

http://www.renergen.com.au


----------



## Miner (14 September 2019)

I am sharing some additional updates on this stock. It receives some good hits and on Friday the price ade was nothing for the last three days.
Read in another money newsletter. Was cynical but reading the details given there and reading the last few ASX statements, thought to throw my hat in the ring for a small amount. For a day my gamble paid off. Now, wait and see.
Surely other punters have noticed this and would like to learn from your thoughts.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190911/pdf/448f2p6x4lq1v7.pdf - an encouraging statement
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190821/pdf/447nvk7lvr3r7k.pdf - this is the most encouraging statement about $40 M investment by US Governmental agency. For them it is nothing but we should look into why they even put that money on this little known company. All about Helium and to have the first right through negotiation.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190717/pdf/446pb32f5k3hp0.pdf


----------



## barney (16 September 2019)

Miner said:


> thought to throw my hat in the ring for a small amount.




Still on the UP today …… Good pickup Miner

Currently $1.145 (up 11%)


----------



## Miner (16 September 2019)

barney said:


> Still on the UP today …… Good pickup Miner
> 
> Currently $1.145 (up 11%)



Fluke works


----------



## barney (16 September 2019)

Miner said:


> Fluke works




No need to be modest 

Finished up 17% for the day on the high of the day on healthy Volume.

Plus there are virtually no Sellers left in the queue.  I think you might be on a winner here Miner … could be your shout


----------



## Miner (17 September 2019)

barney said:


> No need to be modest
> 
> Finished up 17% for the day on the high of the day on healthy Volume.
> 
> Plus there are virtually no Sellers left in the queue.  I think you might be on a winner here Miner … could be your shout



Thanks Barney.
I sold out it with good profit (like a trader which I am not) and then re-enter to minimise the regret level should it come down tomorrow.
Good sign today that its investors encashed the convertible bonds into shares . The bonds were 15% interest. Conversion was at 78 cents and the price on market was $1.2. Whereas the CEO was excited to state 15% savings but in reality the investors got cheap shares


----------



## Swervin Mervin (9 December 2020)

Not much activity on the RLT threads for a while. These guys are well into a large drilling campaign and the ASX keeps putting up the Anns as non price sensitive so its still under the radar of a lot of people. I think people don’t understand what RLT are doing. They’re basically drilling into an area where they know the helium is there it’s just a matter of how much. And in one of the vids they compared the helium concentration to a gold company hitting a 1000g/t sweet spot. See where it is in a month or so but I don’t think the closing price will be anywhere close to $1.34


----------



## Swervin Mervin (12 December 2020)

Then they released the Cryo-vacc. It won’t be long til a pharma or logistical company take this idea up.


----------



## greggles (29 January 2021)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Not much activity on the RLT threads for a while. These guys are well into a large drilling campaign and the ASX keeps putting up the Anns as non price sensitive so its still under the radar of a lot of people. I think people don’t understand what RLT are doing. They’re basically drilling into an area where they know the helium is there it’s just a matter of how much. And in one of the vids they compared the helium concentration to a gold company hitting a 1000g/t sweet spot. See where it is in a month or so but I don’t think the closing price will be anywhere close to $1.34




Bam! Now that's a breakout. It was fairly obvious yesterday that RLT was about to break out, moving up strongly to previous resistance on high volume and finishing near the high of the day.







This was announced on Wednesday:





Nice positive news for RLT. If all goes well, the share price should continue to track higher.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (3 February 2021)

Yes it was a shame I didn’t offload a few last Friday as it’s almost completed its pullback now but with news way overdue on drilling and the Cryovac hopefully it doesn’t drop to much more below todays low of $1.69. There’s a vaccine rollout going on in Africa at present so maybe some news on the Cryovac real soon to get it moving again.


----------



## barney (3 February 2021)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Yes it was a shame I didn’t offload a few last Friday as it’s almost completed its pullback now but with news way overdue on drilling and the Cryovac hopefully it doesn’t drop to much more below todays low of $1.69. There’s a vaccine rollout going on in Africa at present so maybe some news on the Cryovac real soon to get it moving again.




Yeah it's almost filling that gap back to $1.60  

Looks ripe for a rebound higher though!


----------



## Swervin Mervin (10 February 2021)

Hopefully it doesn’t fall through $1.50 today the selling is continuous! News due anyday really


----------



## frugal.rock (11 February 2021)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Hopefully it doesn’t fall through $1.50 today the selling is continuous! News due anyday really



Was going to post this yesterday...but decided not to. I think Swervin needs to hear it.
No responsibility for crystal balls accepted...

"Have been today contemplating a breakout/ going for a run pattern that I have been noticing lately.

So for RLT, the gap has filled, however now the shake the tree is due, if indeed it follows this particular breakout pattern (it appears to be).
I'd expect it to breach $1.50, but not go much lower than $1.35ish, (it should hold at 1.40) before going for a run again."

It may need a catalyst again to go for a run, otherwise a slow consolidation may occur or a slow burn...


----------



## barney (11 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> So for RLT, the gap has filled, however now the shake the tree is due, if indeed it follows this particular breakout pattern (it appears to be).
> I'd expect it to breach $1.50, but not go much lower than $1.35ish, (it should hold at 1.40) before going for a run again."




Pretty close to the money there FR.   Today has looked like a shakeout as you said. 

Currently $1.39 but Supply looks to be dropping off. Won't be surprised to see it bounce quickly once the tree settles.

Hopefully for Merv's nerves it does bounce soon.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (11 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Was going to post this yesterday...but decided not to. I think Swervin needs to hear it.
> No responsibility for crystal balls accepted...
> 
> "Have been today contemplating a breakout/ going for a run pattern that I have been noticing lately.
> ...



Nice analysis FR! Hopefully it can consolidate now that its bottomed out. Theres some good volume going through still so I think the seller has some bullets left but can’t be to many. Can’t wait for yours and Barneys analysis once it starts climbing towards my $5 target


----------



## barney (16 February 2021)

barney said:


> Won't be surprised to see it bounce quickly once the tree settles.




Positive news today. SP has rebounded nicely so far.   Hopefully ease the nerves a bit @Swervin Mervin 

I bought a handful of these myself after reading up on them.  Probably about 1% of what you own Merv 


Snippet of today's Announcement below:   Announcement RLT

*Helium and natural gas company Renergen is proud to announce the completion and successful operation of the Company’s first Cryo-VaccTM prototype, which is being presented to South African based media at its headquarters in Johannesburg, today at 10am SAST*


----------



## frugal.rock (16 February 2021)

barney said:


> Positive news today. SP has rebounded nicely so far. Hopefully ease the nerves a bit @Swe



Yep, thoughts have been with you on this one @Swervin Mervin 
Have been keeping an eye on it and would take a position also but am all positioned out ATM.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (16 February 2021)

barney said:


> Positive news today. SP has rebounded nicely so far.   Hopefully ease the nerves a bit @Swervin Mervin
> 
> I bought a handful of these myself after reading up on them.  Probably about 1% of what you own Merv
> 
> ...



Goodonya guys yes its looking a lot more positive now that the Cryovac news is out. Hopefully it settles around the $1.50 mark until we get some drilling news


----------



## barney (16 February 2021)

Looking a lot healthier Merv (@Swervin Mervin )

Chart musings below ( Above that recent Volume level around $2.70 would be well and truly "your shout" Merv, , so I expect)
@frugal.rock 
@greggles 
@Miner 
and myself will all be invited to the house warming party of your new house;  when you by it??  ps Don't forget your mates, lol  

Good luck with it, I realise you have a bit riding on this one


----------



## Miner (16 February 2021)

barney said:


> Looking a lot healthier Merv (@Swervin Mervin )
> 
> Chart musings below ( Above that recent Volume level around $2.70 would be well and truly "your shout" Merv, , so I expect)
> @frugal.rock
> ...



Congratulations @barney   and all RLT successful investors/punters .
Thanks @barney  for including me into your invitee list.
Just let me know when and where to present myself as a party boy (not in the same way they call Party Girl in Vegas ) 
I do not hold and will not buy because when I as soon as I buy RLT then price will drop - LOL
Enjoy the sunshine


----------



## barney (17 February 2021)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Goodonya guys yes its looking a lot more positive now that the Cryovac news is out. Hopefully it settles around the $1.50 mark until we get some drilling news




Had a sneak peek at $2 a few minutes ago.   could be a party at Merv's place tonight, lol


----------



## Swervin Mervin (17 February 2021)

barney said:


> Had a sneak peek at $2 a few minutes ago.   could be a party at Merv's place tonight, lol



Good one mate yes this is starting to look very nice. I won’t count my chickens just yet but I can’t see it revisiting $1.35 again. I think the reuters publication on the Cryovacc has got this thing into gear. I think this is the start of a big few weeks for RLT!


----------



## Swervin Mervin (20 February 2021)

Looking real good for next week I’d say


----------



## barney (20 February 2021)

Yeah thanks for that @Swervin Mervin

Just thinking aloud on this Merv, but has the Company given any indication of what the Covid Vaccine "carry cases" might be worth to their bottom line.?

I threw some pretty loose figures together and came up with some pretty amazing numbers   Humor me for a second, lol.

The World has about *7 billion* people

Lets assume the Renergen carry cases are required to carry vaccine to *1 billion* of the population (places where mass vaccination is not feasible)  .... so about *15% of the "market*" uses RLT equipment. (conservative I think)

Each carry case holds *100 vials *of vaccine (minimum) and weighs around 20KG (need to transportable)

We are talking mass production so costs need to be "sensible" for the market to afford.

Lets assume the Company makes  a *$100 net profit *per carry case to mass produce (conservative)

*1 billion *people divided by* 100 *(vials per carry case)* = 10 million *cases required.

*At $100 profit per case,* that makes* $1 Billion profit* before tax to RLT  Thats not chump change!



Lets go *totally conservative* and cut everything in half:

Only 500 million people use RLT carry cases (5 million) at just $50 profit per case to the Co still = *$250 million *


Lets go the other way and be* less conservative:

1 billion *people *at $150 *profit per case = *$1.5 Billion profit

2 billion* people* at $150* =* $3 Billion profit  *(I'm not sure these numbers are out of the question??)


So even at super conservative numbers, I can see the Company easily making $250 million in a very short time frame, and maybe a heck of a lot more!

*Worst case scenario*, they only mass produce 1 million carry cases at $50 profit ... Still = *$50 million profit*


The deals they announce over the next couple of weeks could be huge news. I'm tempted to buy a few more


NB To anyone reading the above, I am just mumbling to myself so please check the numbers and throw plenty of salt on the sandwich!!


The Renergen Cryo Vacc concept. Patent pending.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (20 February 2021)

barney said:


> Yeah thanks for that @Swervin Mervin
> 
> Just thinking aloud on this Merv, but has the Company given any indication of what the Covid Vaccine "carry cases" might be worth to their bottom line.?
> 
> ...



Nice mate I have heard Stef only say that the units aren’t cheap in one interview. If it gets taken up in the biologics industry in general the margins will add up thats for sure. To say I’m a little bit excited is an understatement.


----------



## barney (20 February 2021)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Nice mate I have heard Stef only say that the units aren’t cheap in one interview. If it gets taken up in the biologics industry in general the margins will add up thats for sure. To say I’m a little bit excited is an understatement.




Lol, I'm excited too Merv, and I only own 1% of what you own  

I'm trying to imagine what the numbers might say if these "carry cases" net RLT $300 or $400 per unit!! (not out of the question given we are talking a Global problem)

The numbers get really scary if they get a reasonable "market share" at better than expected profit margins

ps I know my input means bugger all, but I will be trying to buy more anywhere under $1.70


----------



## Swervin Mervin (20 February 2021)

barney said:


> Lol, I'm excited too Merv, and I only own 1% of what you own
> 
> I'm trying to imagine what the numbers might say if these "carry cases" net RLT $300 or $400 per unit!! (not out of the question given we are talking a Global problem)
> 
> ...



I appreciate your thinking mate. It does look pretty cheap at $1.64 considering what is going on at present though. I’m hoping for a nice volume push this week some time.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 February 2021)

My March tip .... no added info, but wow, if the planets align



> Validation of the *Cryo-Vacc*TM in anticipated deployment situations will commence shortly, but Renergen has already commenced discussions for the sale of units to logistics companies outside of the South African Development Community.  Precise temperature control combined with a formidable hold time in transit, makes Cryo-VaccTM a compelling asset in the transport of biologics, especially in the developing world. With a useful temperature range of over 150ºC, Cryo-VaccTM is very versatile when compared to even standard refrigeration technology.
> and .... _Cryo-VaccTM is ideal for both air and ground transportation, utilising liquid nitrogen to transport by road and helium to transport by air. Aside from helium being only a fraction of the weight of nitrogen, significantly reducing its cost in airfreight, when used in Cryo-VaccTM helium can accommodate up to 12 times more vials per flight compared to other cryogens based on current flight safety regulations. _



_I believe there is a Covid rollout happening_ . Developed world being self-interested, but we need global vax happening


----------



## barney (24 February 2021)

Fairly volatile little beggar this one.

Order I placed a few days ago got filled this morning so I've doubled up now.

No further news on the cryo vacc cases at this stage ... waiting game for now.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (24 February 2021)

Nice one mate! Shares seem a bit harder to come by at the moment which is a good sign. Even over on the JSE the volumes have dried up. I like Dona Ferentes tip for March. I think Stef will keep the news rolling so Dona gets the win!


barney said:


> Fairly volatile little beggar this one.
> 
> Order I placed a few days ago got filled this morning so I've doubled up now.
> 
> ...


----------



## barney (24 February 2021)

Hope you are correct Merv (@Swervin Mervin) 

The Traders appear to be pushing this around as their leisure currently.  I see that as a positive at the moment though. 

If the D-T's get "good news" to "play with", I can see this jumping quickly.  Good new is the key however.

The cryo-vacc has great potential, so hopefully some news tomorrow or early next week.

Not sure why there were no further drilling updates on the MDR1 since late November however?  Minor concern?


----------



## Sean K (24 February 2021)

So, was this all fluff on transporting vaccines? Hope you guys took some profits.


----------



## barney (24 February 2021)

kennas said:


> So, was this all fluff on transporting vaccines? Hope you guys took some profits.




I appreciate your skepticism @kennas   I only trade at the Spec end of the "spec" trum so I am generally skeptical of "everything!" 🥸 

That aside ... The spike you refer to in your Chart had nothing to do with the "Cryo-Vacc" vaccine transporting. 

Announcements relating to that were (10 Dec + 15 Feb)


The particular spike you refer to was related to the Announcement:  

Virginia Gas Project Phase 2


I confess, until proven otherwise, I see MD Stefano as a bit of a salesman.  ( I still bought more today however)

His possible sugar coating aside, the Company's potential as a world Helium supplier is undeniable if they get the Virginia Project off the ground. 

I hold a modest amount of Stock, but relative to the above possibilities.

If it succeeds, it could possibly go exponential. If not, , baked beans for a few days as usual.

Cheers M8.


----------



## barney (9 March 2021)

So far nothing has eventuated regarding the cryo-Vac carry cases.  Disappointing.

Anyway, chart wise there has now been a lengthy accumulation period with price holding the line from the previous higher Volume bar.

Not exactly D-Day, but one way or the other this should star to move soon.

ps. Today's pre-open is looking healthier than the last few days


pps  Pre-open now indicating +15%    Possible Announcement or speculation?  Interesting.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 March 2021)

WILD-CARD WELL P007 STRIKES GAS


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 March 2021)

WILD-CARD WELL P007 STRIKES GAS  - love the linguistic shift. Used to be a *wildcat*. with roughnecks and toolpushers and mudmen. 



> Domestic natural gas and helium producer Renergen is pleased to announce a significant gas strike in well P007 at the base of the Karoo sediments, at a depth of just over 400 metres.


----------



## barney (9 March 2021)

The boys struck a large amount of Gas in Wild-Card 007 well ..... All makes sense now 

Gas strike Announcement

Beat me to it DF


----------



## barney (9 March 2021)

Current Market Cap around $185 million

Cash on hand 180,000,000 ZAR = about $15 million AUD (I think)

Company is in a pretty good position financially.

Be interesting to see how good the Production numbers are on this Well. They state higher flows than most other wells in the area, not that Stefano would exaggerate of course, lol.

SP peaked at $1.95   Already back to $1.75    Common occurrence with RLT.   

I think this Announcement might garner a bit more positivity once it filters through the Market however. We shall see.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 March 2021)

the depth worries me. Is the caprock contiguous? Sometimes a gas hit at such a shallow depth can be high pressure but low volume.


----------



## barney (9 March 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> the depth worries me. Is the caprock contiguous? Sometimes a gas hit at such a shallow depth can be high pressure but low volume.




Don't know a lot about Gas wells DF.  400 metres at the base of the Karoo sediments indicates that was the target area?

Anyway, the my main concern with RLT (Even though I hold)  is Stefano Marani's propensity to sugar coat things (in my view)

I prefer CEO's to be CEO's, not salesmen.  I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt at the moment of just being "enthusiastic"


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 March 2021)

In my wild wild mild wildcatting days, the blowout fear was always just after spud. Sometimes before, but also after the conductor pipe cemented in, of hitting a pocket of gas. Marlin in Bass Strait was one of these.. the problem being insufficient hydrostatic head to control the inflow. And not being weighted up enough.
Also, geologically, shallow depth can imply no overburden weight and the ability of the caprock to buckle, crack or fracture when subject to external stresses. And this can provide a escape route for fluids to filter out.
That said I know nothing of Karoo sediments or the geological history.


----------



## Sean K (9 March 2021)

barney said:


> Current Market Cap around $185 million



Is that MC right Barney? 

CEO is pretty bullish...

Commenting on the success of well P007, Renergen CEO Stefano Marani said “This is a truly spectacular result, with flow rates higher than almost all other wells in the existing areas. Importantly, what makes the gas strike at P007 even more impressive is that it was one of our wild-card exploration wells.

“This result is not only going to have a meaningful impact on our resource base, but highlights the effectiveness of inclined percussion drilling, which was used for the first time by Renergen. The success of P007 now provides the Company with a clear path on which drilling technology to deploy for all future drilling.”


----------



## barney (9 March 2021)

kennas said:


> Is that MC right Barney?
> 
> CEO is pretty bullish...




Yeah I think so Kennas

From CommSec if it is reasonably current







CEO Stefano is traditionally bullish but sometimes any follow up info is short on detail of doesn't eventuate.  I just tend to be a bit cautious after a couple of "non events" (the Cryo-Pac carry cases at the moment being a minor concern)   

Then Today's Announcement with so much "potential" is printed to the Market with more reasons why we will have to wait (again)

See BOLD below

As I said, I own a few of these, but transparency to me, is more important than results in Spec-land.  The wording of the Announcement just seems a bit odd to me, but maybe that is just me.   Hopefully it is perfectly truthful and the Gas hit is as good as stated before actual results.

_Gas samples have been collected to determine gas composition, including helium concentration. _
_*Unfortunately, results will be delayed* due to limited availability of the requisite analytical equipment (currently under maintenance) at the accredited laboratories *traditionally used by the Company*. 
P007 will now be under-reamed to increase the diameter of the well, before setting casing and prepared for production. 
*As soon as the laboratories come back online over the coming weeks*, the gas composition/helium results will be released to market. _


----------



## Swervin Mervin (9 March 2021)

Its unfortunate that the labs testing gear is away for maintenance so the helium% will have to wait a few weeks. Overall huge positive though. I’ve halved my position Barney but still hold close to 200k shares. Less stressful now and still enough to be life changing if they have hit the motherlode. Good luck to all other holders, the ride is just starting by the looks.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (9 March 2021)

Its killing all of us by the looks!


----------



## Austwide (9 March 2021)

_accredited laboratories *traditionally used by the Company*.

I would be looking for another lab, unless I didn't want the results in a hurry _


----------



## barney (9 March 2021)

@Swervin Mervin 

Definitely not trying to give you or anyone financial advice Merv   lol,

But even if RLT goes to the moon from here, I'm glad you have lightened your exposure (given how high your exposure was)

Your wife expects a House for GS   (God's sake! Didn't want to blaspheme too loudly)

Something feels a little uneasy about Stefano   (Bear in mind i still hold my 2 parcels of Stock)

Perhaps he is just exuberant (and I hope I am 100% wrong) but the last CEO who talked like him (who I spoke to personally)

Was quite happy to circumvent the Market, if you get my drift

I could have made good "beer money" out of his naughtiness, but I chose to walk the other way (The Stock bombed not long after)

Correct decision either way in my book!

Anyway, RLT is interesting.  Lets see some real results "Stefano"  Without the drama


ps Good luck Merv. I hope you get that nice house upgrade you and your wife are hoping for


----------



## Swervin Mervin (9 March 2021)

barney said:


> @Swervin Mervin
> 
> Definitely not trying to give you or anyone financial advice Merv   lol,
> 
> ...



Thanks mate yes it seems a bit strange but will roll with it for now!


----------



## Swervin Mervin (9 March 2021)

Just needs to get to $10 instead of $5 to get the same amount for the house! 😉


----------



## barney (9 March 2021)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Just needs to get to $10 instead of $5 to get the same amount for the house! 😉




Lol ... Indeed .... No big deal


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 March 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Also, geologically, shallow depth can imply no overburden weight and the ability of the caprock to buckle, crack or fracture when subject to external stress...
> *That said I know nothing of Karoo sediments or the geological history.*



the helium story is what interests me .... from 07 Jul 2020:

_It is accepted that helium production in the Earth's crust is primarily controlled by the radioactive decay of certain isotopes of uranium and thorium, so that the helium concentration in any rock or mineral deposit is dependent on its radioelement concentration and the age of the deposit.  
The Vredefort impact was a meteor strike in South Africa which occurred around 2 billion years ago, and resulted in the largest known crater globally. This impact has been shown to have resulted in a complete change of the landscape and ultimately resulted in the Witwatersrand basin. The Karoo sediments were deposited after the impact, and it is these sediments which then acted as a trap to keep helium in situ. _


----------



## barney (9 March 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> the helium story is what interests me .... from 07 Jul 2020:
> 
> _It is accepted that helium production in the Earth's crust is primarily controlled by the radioactive decay of certain isotopes of uranium and thorium, so that the helium concentration in any rock or mineral deposit is dependent on its radioelement concentration and the age of the deposit.
> The Vredefort impact was a meteor strike in South Africa which occurred around 2 billion years ago, and resulted in the largest known crater globally. This impact has been shown to have resulted in a complete change of the landscape and ultimately resulted in the Witwatersrand basin. The Karoo sediments were deposited after the impact, and it is these sediments which then acted as a trap to keep helium in situ. _



Yep agree DF

The Helium factor is potentially huge

Even if Stefano is a little "excited" with his Announcements,

It still doesn't mean that RLT can't be a big story!

Position size relative to potential for me


----------



## barney (18 March 2021)

Disregarding my caution above, I have to admit the Chart is starting to look interesting. 

Be nice to get some definitive results in relation to the recent drilling so I can put this guy away

And replace him with these guys


----------



## barney (22 March 2021)

barney said:


> I have to admit* the Chart is starting to look interesting.*




I rest my case  

Starting to think I should have bought a few more, lol.  (*HOURLY Chart*)


----------



## Swervin Mervin (22 March 2021)

barney said:


> I rest my case
> 
> Starting to think I should have bought a few more, lol.  (*HOURLY Chart*)
> 
> View attachment 121708



And I wish I hadn’t have sold half! Oh well mate we live and die by the sword. Probably be $3+ by the end of the week


----------



## frugal.rock (22 March 2021)

Well, the helium had to leach into the share price eventually...

In a quick squeaky high pitched helium voice....
"Good one Barney!
Your de bomb"!

🚀🚀🚀🛸 Beam me up, Scotty.


----------



## barney (22 March 2021)

Swervin Mervin said:


> And I wish I hadn’t have sold half! Oh well mate we live and die by the sword. Probably be $3+ by the end of the week




Lol.  I still think you did the right thing Merv but that is definitely not advice  .  

Still a few unknowns with this little fella and having a "house" riding on yet to be released results could get a bit scary. 

On the flip side, you still have half a house sitting in the saddle so lets hope the stirrups don't slip.



frugal.rock said:


> 🚀🚀🚀🛸 Beam me up, Scotty.



Haha. The only bomb i resemble is  my mate here after one too many bourbon and cokes


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 March 2021)

HELIUM CONCENTRATIONS OF OVER 3% AND 4% IN NEW BOREHOLES

Renergen is pleased to announce it has now obtained laboratory results on the helium concentrations from recently drilled wells P007 and MDR1 (see ASX releases on 9 March and 11 March respectively).

The Company also wishes to advise investors that since the March 11 announcement the flow rate at MDR1 has increased by almost 90% to approximately 164,000 standard cubic feet per day, consistent with expectations as lost circulation drilling fluids introduced into the borehole dissipate and dry out.



> “_MDR1 is just 300 meters away from MDR5 and 600 meters from HDR1, which are both blowers with helium concentrations of ~2%, so getting a concentration of 3.15% was a very pleasant surprise. It will be interesting to see when and if the helium concentration reduces and stabilises in line with the nearby wells, but a key take-away from this excellent result is that despite the wells being so close, there does not appear to be any immediate interference between the wells which is a great result for our Reserve Update.  _





> _"On P007, the team is ecstatic, and this exceeds anything we were hoping for. This is a big leap forward in corroborating our geological modelling of the Virginia Gas Project, and the potential additional supply of over 40kg of helium per day from a single well is quite an outstanding result,_” said Stefano Marani, CEO. Johannesburg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 March 2021)

Dual listing => different  Rules



> In terms of the Listings Requirements of JSE Limited, companies are required to publish a trading statement as soon as they become reasonably certain that the financial results for the next period to be reported on will differ by more than 20% from that of the previous corresponding period.





> Accordingly the financial results for period ended 28 February 2021 indicates a significant reduction in the loss per share and headline loss per share. The decrease in the loss per share and headline loss per share are expected to be between 27.89 cents per shares and 37.47 cents per share equating to a decrease in the loss per shares and headline loss per share of between 21.8% and 41.8% compared to  the loss per share and headline loss per share of 47.92 cents for the period ended 28 February 2020.





> Prior year loss per share and headline loss per share included once-off costs incurred on raising of debt funding with The United States International Development Finance Corporation (previously Overseas Private Investment Corporation) and equity funding at Initial Public Offering on the Australian Stock Exchange.



Along with Quarterlies, this disclosure hasn't hindered RLT on the ASX ...  up 5%


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 April 2021)

Renergen has announced its first helium sales agreement, with a global acting, tier-one automotive supplier, in the Company’s first “Direct-toCustomer” helium deal. 

For reasons of confidentiality, Renergen is unable to disclose its customer or details of the sales agreement, but can confirm the customer operates in the automotive sector.  The landmark transaction will see a substantial volume of helium from Phase 2 placed directly to the customer through the agreement and is one of the key contracts underpinning Phase 2 development at the Virginia Gas Project. 

 Commenting on the significance of the Company’s first helium sales agreement, Renergen Chief Executive Officer Stefano Marani said 


> “We are very proud to announce our first helium sales agreement from the Virginia Gas Project. Importantly, this contract shows the viability of accessing helium directly from the refinery by customers and Renergen diversifying its customer base beyond wholesalers.





> “What really excites the team about this sales agreement is that from 2024, if you purchase *a German premium brand *vehicle, the overwhelming probability is that Renergen’s helium will be powering the airbags keeping you safe.


----------



## barney (12 April 2021)

Guesses?   Audi, BMW of Mercedes?    

I'm sure punters would be happy with any of the above if that's who it is 🤓 


Chart wise, the Traders seem to like the volatility.  Technically Blue-Sky so looks positive in the medium term. (Holding a modest stake)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 April 2021)

barney said:


> Guesses?   Audi, BMW or Mercedes?    I'm sure punters would be happy with any of the above if that's who it is



will likely find out; or a few more clues/ more deail



> T_he trading halt is requested pending Renergen’s response to a request for further information by ASX regarding an announcement made by Stefano Marani yesterday (12 April 2021_).


----------



## barney (13 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> will likely find out; or a few more clues/ more detail




I hope Stefano hasn't stepped outside his level of authority with his statement yesterday  

I thought when I read;

a)  we cant tell you who it is,  followed by

b) It's a major German car Company

Might have been sailing a bit close to the wind.

We will find out in due course


----------



## barney (29 May 2021)

I hold a couple of handfuls of RLT.  

Last couple of days has seen an increase in Volume off a low volume base.  Looks tidy to me.


----------



## barney (23 June 2021)

*Cap Raise* (Don't ya love 'em!  )

Cap Raise Ann


Thinking out loud:

20 day VWAP should be sitting at around $2  

A 10% discount to that would bring the CR in at about $1.80     I'd be happy with that.

If they discount it more than that, it will be bit of a slap in the face to the regular Punters.


End of last Quarter they had over $10 million AUD  in the coffers so that kind of indicates they are getting closer to doing something fair dinkum if they need more cash soon

I hope it's a big CR ($15 million plus)  at around $1.80  (I reckon we would see Buyers get on board = SP rise)

If they raise a piddly amount (under $4 million)   that will look unconvincing imo = ground hog day


----------



## barney (31 August 2021)

Looking interesting again after the recent downturn


----------



## aus_trader (31 August 2021)

barney said:


> Looking interesting again after the recent downturn
> 
> View attachment 129660




Gaps up with volume on no news ?


----------



## barney (19 October 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Gaps up with volume on no news ?




Interesting deal with Argonon. A company who "trades" in Helium

Argonon Helium US 


The Chart tells the story


----------



## barney (3 November 2021)

Re the Chart:  Where there is smoke there is generally fire, or in this case Helium   

+ 600% rise in Helium reserves is big!






Announcement


----------



## barney (3 November 2021)

That's about as Blue-Sky as it gets






Will the gap ever fill I wonder.


----------



## Muchado (3 January 2022)

RLT is one of my picks in the 2022 tipping comp.The low number of SOI as well as being very tightly held can lead to explosive jumps in the SP.  The helium resource they have discovered is huge and  concentrated.  If things turn nasty with Russia soon a non-Russian source  of helium could be crucial.


----------



## barney (28 March 2022)

barney said:


> That's about as Blue-Sky as it gets
> 
> Will the gap ever fill I wonder.




The gap did fill, but the blue sky is now back in play and looking even more definite after today's news.  Good choice @Muchado  

NEWS 28th March


----------



## Muchado (1 May 2022)

RLT is my pick for the May tipping comp. The Phase 1 plant is due to come online any day now. A successful commissioning should see a lot of punters come on board who have been waiting in the wings. With many of the major producers having incidents recently the price of helium has skyrocketed making it perfect timing for RLT to begin production.


----------



## barney (1 May 2022)

Muchado said:


> RLT is my pick for the May tipping comp. The Phase 1 plant is due to come online any day now. A successful commissioning should see a lot of punters come on board who have been waiting in the wings. With many of the major producers having incidents recently the price of helium has skyrocketed making it perfect timing for RLT to begin production.



I hope you are correct @Muchado   as I still own a couple of handfuls of this little fella


----------



## Muchado (31 May 2022)

RLT is my tip for the June tipping comp. The commissioning of their helium plant should be any day now. Critical shortages of helium have made the timing very fortuitous.


----------



## barney (15 June 2022)

Given the current sell off, it would be fair to say RLT is looking very positive. (todays pre-open market +chart)


----------



## Muchado (15 June 2022)

Must be getting very close to turning the taps on.


----------



## Muchado (30 June 2022)

RLT is my pick for the June tipping comp. The commissioning of the gas plant is taking longer than expected but an  announcement today said it is going well and is close to  happening. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Muchado (31 July 2022)

I am picking RLT for the August tipping comp. The gas plant has finalized all the testing and the taps are ready to be turned on. There should be a significant rerate upon a successful commissioning.


----------



## Muchado (31 August 2022)

Yet again I am picking RLT for the tipping comp. Yet again I am still expecting the taps to be turned on any day now. Both LPG and helium prices should continue to ride. If they ever manage to get the taps on money will be flowing in.


----------



## barney (29 December 2022)

One of my "yearly comp" picks. Used to own some of this little stock and made a couple of dollars out of it.  

Not currently holding, but if they get all the ducks aligned, it seems reasonable to think that over time, it should appreciate.


----------



## Muchado (31 December 2022)

I have picked RLT for the yearly comp. Once helium production finally begins and funding for Phase 2 gets sorted there should be some significant appreciation.


----------

